# Possibly picking up a 2003 allroad.



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

I am considering picking up a 2003 allroad. We currently have a 99 Volvo C70 convertible that just sits in the garage. I want to trade it for something with some utility. My mountain bike just sits in my garage (can't ride it in the neighborhood - live on a busy street) and my friend just bought an a-frame in the mountains that we will be spending alot of time at (lots of winter snow). We were considering a used Jeep Cherokee, but, it's just too common and plain. If it's not going to be a daily driver, I want something different.
I am looking at an 03 allroad. It has the 2.7t with the tip. It has 94k miles on it and the scheduled maintanace has always been performed. I would be the third owner. The 2nd owner purchased it CPO from an Audi dealer with 52k miles on it. The only service that hasn't been perfored yet is the timing belt. While this is a $1,000 - $1,500 job, I see it as a bargaining point.
The guy offered to take my Volvo (which he is giving me 6 for it) and $3,800 cash for the allroad....which equals $9,800. Clean carfax, no wrecks, in decent shape, has the cold/warm weater packages.
I am well aware these are not cheap vehicles to own and I am also aware about the airspring issues. As this is a 2nd car for me, it will get maybe 2,500 - 3,000 miles a year.....possibly more if it snows alot in the winter. Being a 2nd car that I don't need on a daily basis, I would do most of the work on it myself (except the timing belt). I feel comfortable enough that I think I could replace a bad airspring with the Arnott airspring and not have to pay a stealer or indi shop to do it. Same goes with oil changes and other various electrical gremlins (I have Vag-Com).
I am self employed and totally write off my main car (06 Jetta TDI), so, technically, I need 2 cars in my name (my g/f has an 03 Outback sedan in her name only). 
Please talk me out of doing this....haha. I'm starting to really like this allroad.


----------



## masmith (Feb 7, 2006)

I wouldn't pay more then $9k for it.


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (masmith)*

Ended up picking up an 01 with 98k on it. The owner was an Audi mechanic and did a TON of preventative stuff: new turbos, new gasket, new cam seals, new timing belt and water pump, new oil lines, and new front air springs (just off the top of my head).
I freaking love it







.......until something goes wrong


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: (Narcoleptic_724)*


----------

